# NGTA - June Shoot



## dutchman (May 17, 2012)

Sunday, June 3 is your next opportunity to shoot with us an North Georga Traditional Archery Club in Gainesville, GA. 

Shoot will likely start around 8:30 a.m. and we will pull targets at 3:30 p.m.

Shoot fees are $10 for non-club members and $5 for members. Family rates are available. Lunch will be available and we ask that if you eat, you kick in a $5 donation per person to help with food expense.

Y'all come see us!


Directions to NGT shoots in Gainesville, GA 

ADDRESS: 2295 Lee Land Rd Gainesville, GA 30507

Take I 985 North to Exit 20 - CANDLER Rd.(aka GA Hwy 60) Turn Right. Follow Candler Rd East past the Hall County Landfill on the left and Atlas Cold Storage on the right. Keep going a little further until you get to LEE LAND RD on the Right. You will see our big NGT sign. Turn Right and follow LEE LAND Rd until it forks under the cell tower and large powerline. We are there on the left. We have an NGTA sign just at our gated entry. If you go under the large powerline, you have gone too far!


----------



## chenryiv (May 17, 2012)

Family vacation or June Shoot....??....Think the wife will win out again.  Look forward to seeing you guys on June 30th.


----------



## dutchman (May 20, 2012)

We will miss you, Chris, but family comes first, always. Enjoy your vacation.


----------



## Rev.432 (May 21, 2012)

I would realy like to come but Sunday is Church, The Lords Day.
it would be realy nice if you all held shoots on Saturdays, so more
come to the shoots.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 21, 2012)

Rev.432 said:


> I would realy like to come but Sunday is Church, The Lords Day.
> it would be realy nice if you all held shoots on Saturdays, so more
> come to the shoots.



We have a devotion that morning. Have different folks do it. So far, they are uplifting and more than rewarding. We have several members that come and shoot crack o'dawn early, then they go to their church services. We have members that come to shoot once their services are finished. We don't begin to pull targets until after 3 or usually 4 pm.....if any of those times aren't workable for you, then when we set targets the day before you are invited to come shoot with us. We always shoot around after set-up, just incase it needs tweeking. Maybe you can come help us set up! bet you'd have some good ideas........we try to be accommodating. I wish you Good Luck in whatever you choose to do......


----------



## devolve (May 21, 2012)

Rev.432 said:


> I would realy like to come but Sunday is Church, The Lords Day.
> it would be realy nice if you all held shoots on Saturdays, so more
> come to the shoots.



I work every saturday. a lot of people do. some people also go to church on saturdays, some people go on wednesdays, some people dont go to a building but have a fellowship with other like minded people like at the NGTA shoots.


----------



## Blueridge (May 21, 2012)

Rev.432 said:


> I would realy like to come but Sunday is Church, The Lords Day.
> it would be realy nice if you all held shoots on Saturdays, so more
> come to the shoots.



I will try this w/o sounding offensive . It's a good thing to attend church on Sunday, I certainly agree with that. However some don't because of various reasons.  True that the Sabbath should be observed , but Jesus Christ is the "Church" and he is not limited to a building. I applaud the club for starting each shoot with prayer and devotion. I would bet that many get a message that morning when other wise they would not. It's also good to see different people step up and boldly share the word of God , thAt helps make disciples . I can't help but think that God smiles down on the NGTA Sunday shoots. We give thanks, his word is shared and a good clean time of fellowship is enjoyed in the most beautiful church I have ever seen, God's creation. I attend my church every Sunday , it's a good thing, but one Sunday per month you will find me in the archery woods with my friends of NGTA . 
I tend to think of it as kind of a " church small group"
A great group to be associated with.
Rev, you are certainly welcome and I hope to meet you when I heal up from back surgery.
Every day is the Lords day and his gift to us. Now what are we going to do with it?


----------



## TNGIRL (May 21, 2012)

Blueridge said:


> I will try this w/o sounding offensive . It's a good thing to attend church on Sunday, I certainly agree with that. However some don't because of various reasons.  True that the Sabbath should be observed , but Jesus Christ is the "Church" and he is not limited to a building. I applaud the club for starting each shoot with prayer and devotion. I would bet that many get a message that morning when other wise they would not. It's also good to see different people step up and boldly share the word of God , thAt helps make disciples . I can't help but think that God smiles down on the NGTA Sunday shoots. We give thanks, his word is shared and a good clean time of fellowship is enjoyed in the most beautiful church I have ever seen, God's creation. I attend my church every Sunday , it's a good thing, but one Sunday per month you will find me in the archery woods with my friends of NGTA .
> I tend to think of it as kind of a " church small group"
> A great group to be associated with.
> Rev, you are certainly welcome and I hope to meet you when I heal up from back surgery.
> Every day is the Lords day and his gift to us. Now what are we going to do with it?



Thank You Stan....I knew the words would come from you more clear and poignant than from anyone else......


----------



## TIMBERGHOST (May 22, 2012)

Tomi and Stan, Well said!  

Rev.432 - Why don't you lead the devotional at the club one Sunday?


----------



## dutchman (May 22, 2012)

I fully understand that a lot of people that would like to come to the shoots simply can't get there due to the commitments that they have made to their local churches. If I didn't live so close by, I'd be in the same boat. 

Rev, if you can't get there on Sundays due to your commitments to your local church, I support you in your decision. TNGirl has hit on an option that might work for you and that's to come on Saturday morning to help in the set-up chores and then enjoy some time to shoot the course. That invitation is open to anyone. We are there at 8:00 a.m. but won't have the course set until 9:30 or so, so come on when you can.


----------



## Blueridge (May 22, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Thank You Stan....I knew the words would come from you more clear and poignant than from anyone else......



No TN Girl, nothing special about me. Just sharing what I see.  Would really like to hear a devotion from Rev. I don't think he was being judgmental and I hope he doesn't take my comments the wrong way either.
Let's enjoy life!!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 22, 2012)

Blueridge said:


> No TN Girl, nothing special about me. Just sharing what I see.  Would really like to hear a devotion from Rev. I don't think he was being judgmental and I hope he doesn't take my comments the wrong way either.
> Let's enjoy life!!



Well put, again. 
Life is a gift, and a blessing.

Casey and Jennifer Cochran, who shoot with us most Sunday's,
have a wonderful 3 year old son who is having kind of a tough time. He has been diagnosed as "developmentally delayed", aka Autistic.

The reason I mention this, Jennifer came to me at the last shoot and ask if it would be okay for them to offer for sale, some of the wool string silencers she makes. She told me the 
proceeds from these, are meant to help purchase an electronic teaching device, in this case an Ipad and the proper apps,
their son needs to help his work with the threapist who is helping the young man along his learning path. 

This may sound far fetched to some, but I understand because I traveled alot of the same road with my son, who at age 5, was diagnosed much the same. My son's biggest help 
learning to read, and communicate was an ancient, Tandy Corp laptop.

So, being the emotional person I am, I ask if I could help; they accepted my offer.

My help: I have a nice 62", 45 pound Bear Tigercat Right Handed bow, a nice leather back quiver, a 1/2 dozen arrows
to shoot from this bow, and several other goodies I will put out for raffle at this shoot. Same kind of deal; tickets, sacks, 
I will draw the winners at 3 Sunday afternoon. If you are still shooting, pulling targets, or had to leave early; no matter if 
you are at the table or not, when you win,
 I will get your prize to you.
Donations accepted of course, and if you have an item you would like to add to the table, thank you.


----------



## whossbows (May 22, 2012)

This will be in the mail today or tomorrow,God bless the kids,BE sending to tomis house if that will work,


----------



## TNGIRL (May 22, 2012)

Will be looking for that arra sachel whossbows!!!!Thank You!!!! 
Stan....no matter what you think, I do believe you to be a special gentleman. 
I hope that anyone having a problem coming on Sun will opt for Sat....if that don't work then maybe just shoot in their backyards......This is when and how our club works. And I am proud to be amongst them.......
Good call on the "raffel" for the Cochran family JakeAllen....I am so proud to see us helping each other. That is the over flow of "my cup runneth over" isn't it?  Blessings abound here folks!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 22, 2012)

That is a beautiful quiver Jeff; thank you.
To Tomi's houseis perfect. 

This letter from Ronin's mom, Jennifer, after she and Casey so graciously accepted an offer to help. 

A little help sometimes is a little help, or  sometimes goes a long way.


----------



## whossbows (May 22, 2012)

pkg is on the way,should be there friday


----------



## Blueridge (May 22, 2012)

Good one Jeff!!!


----------



## Dennis (May 22, 2012)

I'll have something to bring for the raffel


----------



## T.P. (May 22, 2012)

Excellent thread.


----------



## chenryiv (May 22, 2012)

T.P. said:


> Excellent thread.


 X2


----------



## devolve (May 22, 2012)

someone pm me an address. I will mail something for the raffle. 

thanks

caleb


----------



## Necedah (May 23, 2012)

Great cause!
I'll donate a knife for the raffle.

Dave


----------



## Jake Allen (May 24, 2012)

Dennis said:


> I'll have something to bring for the raffel



Thank you Dennis. 



devolve said:


> someone pm me an address. I will mail something for the raffle.
> 
> thanks
> 
> caleb



Thank you Caleb. 
pm sent 



Necedah said:


> Great cause!
> I'll donate a knife for the raffle.
> 
> Dave



Wow! Thank you Dave!


----------



## TNGIRL (May 24, 2012)

whossbows satchel and arras arrived in Cleveland today....plus his end stubs for raffle tickets!!!!!Thanks JeffK for the donations!!!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 26, 2012)

Set up in one week...


----------



## TNGIRL (May 29, 2012)

This isn't the best quality picture....kinda fuzzy. Totally operator error tho!!!!
Half way thru the work day on Sat, Jeff and I were surprised with a WONDERFUL gift from the SGTP club for our Raffle for Ronin. They gave a love donation of $200.00  What can you say to their generosity and caring, other than a heartfelt Thank You!!!!


----------



## dutchman (May 29, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Jake Allen (May 29, 2012)

dutchman said:


> Awesome!



Yep. One of those times when there just ain't no way to say enough good words, or enough thanks. 
Good folks.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (May 29, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> This isn't the best quality picture....kinda fuzzy. Totally operator error tho!!!!
> Half way thru the work day on Sat, Jeff and I were surprised with a WONDERFUL gift from the SGTP club for our Raffle for Ronin. They gave a love donation of $200.00  What can you say to their generosity and caring, other than a heartfelt Thank You!!!!



Guess they'll be walkin a straight and narrow line in the comming weeks. Donating their bail bond money is a very admirable but risky venture on their part.


----------



## TNGIRL (May 29, 2012)

Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Guess they'll be walkin a straight and narrow line in the comming weeks. Donating their bail bond money is a very admirable but risky venture on their part.



OH MY!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al33 (May 29, 2012)

Them south jawga fellers are rough around the collars and like trashy targets but ya just can't beat 'em for good folks. God bless 'em all and their ladies too!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (May 29, 2012)

Hope I can make it!


----------



## RPM (May 29, 2012)

Al33 said:


> ya just can't beat 'em for good folks. God bless 'em all and their ladies too!!!



Al, I just met some of the folks down there Saturday and you spoke the truth there!  They are good folks.


----------



## Muddyfoots (May 29, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> This isn't the best quality picture....kinda fuzzy. Totally operator error tho!!!!
> Half way thru the work day on Sat, Jeff and I were surprised with a WONDERFUL gift from the SGTP club for our Raffle for Ronin. They gave a love donation of $200.00  What can you say to their generosity and caring, other than a heartfelt Thank You!!!!





dutchman said:


> Awesome!





Jake Allen said:


> Yep. One of those times when there just ain't no way to say enough good words, or enough thanks.
> Good folks.





Ta-ton-ka chips said:


> Guess they'll be walkin a straight and narrow line in the comming weeks. Donating their bail bond money is a very admirable but risky venture on their part.





Al33 said:


> Them south jawga fellers are rough around the collars and like trashy targets but ya just can't beat 'em for good folks. God bless 'em all and their ladies too!!!





RPM said:


> Al, I just met some of the folks down there Saturday and you spoke the truth there!  They are good folks.



Thanks for the kind words, folks; you too, John.

All of you North Ga folks have been so supportive and kind to us, we knew it was time to give something back to y'alls community, though it was meager.

We do sincerely hope it will help with what is needed.


----------



## Blueridge (May 29, 2012)

Good job guys


----------



## TNGIRL (May 30, 2012)

Muddy, it'll more than help!!!!  I got a fb post from Ronin's mother Jenn....they were overwhelmed and humbled and very appreciative. She said anything over what they receive will go towards buying the apps for the ipad that he will need and continue to grow out of as he advances....so it just keeps getting better ya'll!!!!!!!
I'm mighty proud to know ya'll!!!!


----------



## Dennis (May 30, 2012)

Just awesome guys! Al said it all!!


----------



## mommabear (May 30, 2012)

Hi all!  This is Jennifer Cochran.  I had to create a GON account so we could express our greatfullness and appreciation to all of you.  (I have never posted to a forum before, so I hope I get it right)  We are in awe at the outpouring of kindness and generosity we have received in the recent weeks.  Never in our dreams did we imagine so many people would take such an interest in our son.  It also amazes us that most of you have never met us, and yet you have such a heart to give to complete strangers.  We have spent many a hour on bended knee talking to God about Ronin and asking Him to lead us in the way we needed to go to help him be the best he can be in this life.  We know in our hearts, that God has caused each and every one of you to come into our lives to help make a difference in Ronin's future.  We have never been on the receiving side of anything like this, and we have done a good share of shedding tears of joy for all that has been done and is being done to help Ronin.   The words thank you seem far too trivial to really express our appreciation, but its all our language offers....so thank you!  Thank you from the bottom of our hearts!  And God bless you all!  Once I figure out how to use this site, I will post a photo of Ronin so you can all see the sweet face of our little guy.  Thank you again!  And one more thought in closing....As the Bible says, we are all made in the image of God.  Over the past few weeks it has become apparent to us that God must be an archer, because all of you definately have the heart of God!


----------



## Al33 (May 30, 2012)

Very kind words Jennifer! Not just with the trad archers, but especially with the trad archers, I have seen this kind of generosity and sincere caring many times. I will go on to say, and maybe it's because this is where I hang my hat most of the time, the folks inside this trad archery forum are the best this old world has to offer. It warms my heart to see them jump at the chance to help someone out when a need occurs.

God bless your family and especially Ronin!

BTW folks, Jennifer was at the Appling Shoot and came by the S&S tables asking if she could put out her string silencers and bow socks to sell and of course I told her she could. She first had to show them to Big Jim and after making a few quick sales at the tables went to Big Jim's tent. She returned a short while later telling me that Big Jim had bought all of her silencers and wanted her to provide him with more. Way to go Big Jim and congrat's Jennifer!! No doubt God is making things happen for your family.


----------



## dutchman (May 31, 2012)

Jenn, it is an awesome thing to be able to see God's hand at work in your life. It is very uplifting to read that you guys are acknowledging the Lord in what is going on in your lives right now. Can't wait for Sunday!

Big Jim is the man! He is also my #1 traditional archery supplier!


----------



## whossbows (May 31, 2012)

A smile on a childs face is always one of the best thank you that you can get,


----------



## mommabear (Jun 1, 2012)

Hi all! Everytime I read the new posts on this thread I just have to smile!  Its obvious this is a great place to be!  We were planning on being out to help set up tomorrow, but Casey had a bad fall at work last night (machine oil and a newly painted floor = a disaster waiting to happen) and he is having a tough time moving today.  If he feels up to it, we will still be out, but if not, we look forward to seeing everyone on Sunday!  Here is the photo I promised of Ronin. Thank you all again for everything!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 1, 2012)

TNGIRL said:


> Those HIGH level discussions are always fascinating, enthralling and SO interesting.........
> "Hey Roger, get me some more gravy and biscuits, will ya?"  "Hey Roger, you gonna eat all of that?"  "Hey Roger, you got the bill, I'll leave the tip."  "Hey Roger, you got some grape jam on your elbow...."
> 
> I LOVE ICE CREAM!!!!!!!! "Hey Roger, YOU ARE DA MAN!!!!" and if Dennis is bringing the ice cream he is "DA MAN TOOOOO!!!"
> ...



I have been at just about every Loretta's event we've had and for the life of me, I can't recall ever hearing one of those statements being made. In fact, I can't recall if I have ever seen you there more than about once, TNGirl...


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 1, 2012)

dutchman said:


> I have been at just about every Loretta's event we've had and for the life of me, I can't recall ever hearing one of those statements being made. In fact, I can't recall if I have ever seen you there more than about once, TNGirl...



that would be the fault of the High Sheriff around here......YOU know I like to eat!!!!! And I am pretty sure all was said on that happy occasion when we did show up!

Your picture was probably too large, that is almost always the reason it won't post. Hope it was OK that I did this, here's Ronin's pic....I swiped it from fb!!! he sure is a fine looking little fellow indeed!!!!! Looks alot like my little 5 yo grandson Cooper, except mine has red hair!!!!! same grin!!!!
Hate to hear of Casey's fall....hope he's back to himself quickly!!!!!Bet you'll beat him Sunday shooting!!!LOL!!!!


----------



## whossbows (Jun 1, 2012)

nice grin, tell me that aint worth a lot


----------



## mommabear (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes, TNGirl, that is perfectly fine that you posted Ronin's pic. Thank you!  I think you must have been working on that while Jake Allen was helping me get mine posted.  But two pics is better than none at all.  So again, thanks!  Hope your ride down for the shoot is clear and no storms....getting ready to pour again here, guess that chicken coop I'm working on will have to wait another day.  My poor husband is just dying for his garage back....31 chickens , no matter how small....sure stink up a garage pretty fast!  And btw, he is up and moving....pretty determined to be out in the morning to help you set up.  See you this weekend!


----------



## mommabear (Jun 1, 2012)

Thanks to all for the kind words and sweet compliments about our little guys photo.  We are pretty partial to him, and his little smile does wonders when one of us is having a bad day.  Its the best pick-me-up there is! And he just recently learned to say "love you" when he is getting tucked in at night.  Melts our hearts faster than  butter on a hot tin roof!


----------



## whossbows (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## pine nut (Jun 2, 2012)

Real good course set out and you will enjoy it!  It is by no means a push over but not impossible either! Weather was nice today!


----------



## John V. (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey folks,

I can't make the shoot this weekend but would like to help out with Ronin.

Is there any way I can get a donation to this family?


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 3, 2012)

Great Shoot today and a great turn out! Hope lots of money was raised to help out Ronin!


----------



## dutchman (Jun 3, 2012)

All I can say is WOW! Had a great turnout and a great shoot with RogerB hosting. Roger was assisted by Baldfish and DannyG and all went well.

The fund raising effort for Ronin was amazing. Raffle ticket sales proceeds combined with outright donations totaled over $1340! What an event! It was one that we won't soon forget in Gainesville, GA! Thanks to all who helped out in set up, take down, and running the shoot. Thanks also to everyone who came out and shot today. We would not have a club without you. And last but not least, thank you to everyone who donated goods for the raffle, cash for the cause, or brought raffle tickets. You can be glad knowing that a great sum was raised for a great cause!


----------



## Muddyfoots (Jun 3, 2012)

Great job NGT!


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 3, 2012)

Is that enough to get the wee fella all he needs. If not lets keep the ball rolling and make it happen. 
Anyone wanna go ride the `hooch in an airboat?  Donate to the cause and I`ll take ya. Anyone wanna get some Zac Brown goodies an` stuff donate to the cause and I`ll get it for you. Any one don`t wanna see a picture of me in a speedo or thong donate to the cause and I`ll make sure it don`t happen. Get the idea.........


----------



## Al33 (Jun 3, 2012)

I had a great day at the shoot with some awesome friends. 

A few pic's from today's shoot:


----------



## whossbows (Jun 3, 2012)

awsome!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jun 3, 2012)

I had a great time. Thank's to everyone who put these great events together!


----------



## mommabear (Jun 3, 2012)

We want to say another big thank you to everyone!  From those who helped organize the raffle, to those who purchased tickets, gave donations, offered prayers and words of encouragement, and everyone who have treated us with such friendly kindness.  Today's total was such a shock to us.  We continue to be in awe at the way God's hand is working through all of you, and we have never felt so blessed.  We enjoyed todays shoot and the company of everyone, and are so proud to be part of the NGT family.  We'll periodically post an update on Ronin's progress on GON so you can all continue to be a part of this journey.  Thank you again and God bless you all!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jun 4, 2012)

wonderfully said Mommabear.

Great pictures Al; thank you!

I am so proud to have been a small part, and I am proud of everyone who took a part, and very proud of the results of everyones generous efforts, and donations. 
Just amazing, and wonderful. When bringing in the donation of the Ipad thru Chrispin, the gift to Ronin and his parents is right at $1900.00. 
Thank you so many times to everyone.

There were several folks who came to me right after this was over, and offered kind words. 
To those folks I offer an apology as I really could not speak to them at the time as I wanted to, because I was too overwhelmed and emotional.

Two of the most wonderful things that have happened to me in the last three years; 
Tomi Varnell, and being a part of this group of folks who meet up and shoot bows in Gainesville on a regular basis. I am so very thankful for it all.


----------



## Chris Horsman (Jun 4, 2012)

K None talking to me......................prepare for pictures


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 4, 2012)

Chris Horsman said:


> K None talking to me......................prepare for pictures



Oh No....you promised!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 4, 2012)

I gots some pictures from Sunday.....wasn't it a wonderful day!!!!!! Can't remember when I've spent as rewarding a day as Sunday, in a loooong time folks. And to be able to share those Blessings with my friends, don't believe a person could ask for much more in this lifetime. 
Jeff, I feel the same way .......

A beautiful, cool, sunny, Sunday morning began with Gene Bramblett giving us the Word of God prior to heading off to church hisself. It was inspiring and very appropriate for anyone of us - on obedience. Thank You Gene!!!! I caught Dave's grandson, Logan looking like he wasn't sure about your talk one bit!!!
The shoot was hosted by our President Roger Boykin, Charlie Mitchell(sleeping donut eater) and our "chef" for the day, Danny Greeson. They certainly deserve a BIG Thank You for all the work, cooking, parking, energy, grinning and hand shaking they did!!!!
The last pic this time, is of a HAPPY grinning Rachel Cook with Jeff's string making jig!!!!! She did a great job folks!!!!!!


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 4, 2012)

2nd batch:
If somehow you didn't meet Casey and Jennifer Cochran, here they are with their best little guy - Ronin. I believe he gets his eyes and big grin from his sweet Momma, doesn't he?
Richie Stephens looked to be "herding cats" again!!!!!!Those little boys sure did love the raffel!!!!!
Stan Bennett was showing off the side belt quiver he won from whossbows outta Crossville,TN......Thanks Again JeffK!!!!! 
I sure did enjoy meeting and talking for a long time, with Ron Stancell(the OldeAcker look alike!) from Appling. He said he was coming back!!!(even after talking with me!!LOL!!)
I caught alot of hungry folks filling their tummys!
Then I caught Ben Brown practicing his Superman look!!!!!!


----------



## pine nut (Jun 4, 2012)

"Two of the most wonderful things that have happened to me in the last three years; 
Tomi Varnell, and being a part of this group of folks who meet up and shoot bows in Gainesville on a regular basis. I am so very thankful for it all."  


Jeff,  Every thing you said was great!  I would point out to you that all of us at all of these events, feel this way about you and Tomi as well!  The both of you have become very great assets to the club and to all of us individuals as friends!  I'm proud that you picked up this ball and ran with it for Ronin and his family.  Really wanted to be there for this shoot.

Bill


----------



## TNGIRL (Jun 4, 2012)

last one:

I know Al posted up a shot of the bow racks, but he asked me to take a picture as well, so here tis!
I got a good shot of Casey and Jennifer with her parents! 
I got a group pic of folks on the course, then a couple of EVIL shot pictures!!! Man, those trees were wore out!!!! And the skunk shot sure was a challenge!!!!
Then here are two of Ronin's big sisters, Taylor and Josie, as they get to alternate, pulling out the winning numbers!!!!!
They sure are pretty little girls aren't they!!!!

If you missed this shoot, then you really missed a fine time spent with wonderful folks.......We only have July and August before the season is over, you are always WELCOME at an NGT shoot in the beautiful north Ga mts!!!!!


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Jun 4, 2012)

Great pics from a great day!


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Jun 4, 2012)

I'll second what Pine Nut said - Tomi & Jeff make a great team - really get things done for Trad Archery. Dave


----------



## Al33 (Jun 4, 2012)

pine nut said:


> Jeff,  Every thing you said was great!  I would point out to you that all of us at all of these events, feel this way about you and Tomi as well!  The both of you have become very great assets to the club and to all of us individuals as friends!  I'm proud that you picked up this ball and ran with it for Ronin and his family.  Really wanted to be there for this shoot.
> 
> Bill



Well said Bill!!! I think their title oughtta be The King and Queen of Southern Traditional Archery.

Thanks for the great pic's Tomi!!!


----------



## Blueridge (Jun 4, 2012)

Blairsville-Dave said:


> I'll second what Pine Nut said - Tomi & Jeff make a great team - really get things done for Trad Archery. Dave



X2. There are a lot of " class acts " in this group and what a good turn out. Wish I could have stayed longer.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 5, 2012)

Looks like you folks had a great time. I hate that I missed it, looks like I'm gonna miss the July 8th shoot too. Maybe I can make the 4th of July shoot on June 30th.


----------



## mommabear (Jun 7, 2012)

Ronin's ipad arrived today!!!  We are very excited and cant wait for his next session with his occupational therapist next week. She will help us choose and load the first apps on his ipad and will probably have to give me some crash tech lessons!  I will take some pics of Ronin with his new "electronic OT" for everyone.  And btw, I love the photos you all have uploaded!  What a day of wonderful memories!  I honestly haven't felt like I belonged to something in years.  But this is it....a place to fit in and be a part of a family of great people!  Cant wait til the next shoot...and for making even more friends!


----------



## mommabear (Jun 7, 2012)




----------

